# Phòng ngủ lý tưởng nâng niu giấc ngủ của bạn



## vykhanh123 (30/6/21)

Phòng ngủ lý tưởng nâng niu giấc ngủ của bạn Phòng ngủ có một ý nghĩa rất quan trọng bởi vì bạn dành phần lớn thời gian nghỉ ngơi của mình ở đó. Vì thế, nó phải thật thoải mái cho giấc ngủ của bạn. Dưới đây là 8 ý tưởng trang trí phòng ngủ để giúp bạn đạt được điều đó. 8. Cây và hoa - thật và giả Một lọ hoa trên tủ giường cũng khiến căn phòng tươi mới Để căn phòng trở nên tươi mới bạn có thể mua một số loại cây thật/giả đặt trong phòng, tùy thuộc vào kích thước của căn phòng. Mỗi buổi sáng bạn thức dậy thật thoải mái với mùi thơm của cây, hoa, Máy tạo mùi thơm… và sự sinh động của phòng ngủ. 7. Tranh treo tường và khung ảnh Dừng duy trì những bức tường trống nhàm chán và nhạt nhẽo Bức tường trống có thể làm cho một căn phòng trông nhàm chán và nhạt nhẽo, đặc biệt là trong một căn phòng lớn với những bức tường dài. Có rất nhiều loại tranh thích hợp với phòng ngủ, hoặc nếu bạn có một chút hoa tay, tại sao không tạo ra bức tranh phòng ngủ “handmade” cho riêng mình? Những khung ảnh của gia đình cũng là một cách để bạn thấy không gian phòng ngủ êm đềm hơn. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 6. Đệm giường Đệm giường có vai trò đặc biệt quan trọng Việc lựa chọn đệm giường cho phù hợp Máy khuếch tán tinh dầu TpHCM cũng giúp bạn có cảm giác thoải mái hơn. Bạn có thể thả mình vào chiếc đệm để thư giãn sau một ngày bận rộn, mệt mỏi. Ngoài ra chúng còn có tác dụng trang trí cho căn phòng trở nên đẹp hơn. 5. Khăn trải giường với gam màu sáng sẽ tạo cảm giác thoải mái Dù căn phòng có gam màu gì, bạn cũng nên chọn ga trải giường màu sáng Bất kể màu sắc của căn phòng, khăn trải giường màu trắng sáng luôn tạo ra một cái nhìn tươi mới trong phòng và làm cho phòng lớn hơn so với thực tế. Nếu bạn thấy màu trắng là đơn giản với sở thích của mình thì bạn có thể chọn một gam màu nhẹ nhàng có hoa văn, và đường viền xung quanh mép để phù hợp với căn phòng. 4. Cửa sổ bằng kính lớn Thiết kế cửa sổ bằng kính nhưng lại giống như một chiếc gương lớn trong phòng ngủ tạo cảm giác rất thú vị Đây là ý tưởng tốn kém nhưng nó sẽ làm cho căn phòng trở nên rộng rãi hơn, đặc biệt là nếu bạn sống ở vùng nông thôn. Trên thị trường có rất nhiều loại cửa kính, bạn có thể chọn cho mình một chiếc phù hợp với căn phòng, sở thích và túi tiền của bạn. 3. Nội thất trang trí phải phù hợp Bạn nên chọn giường đầu tiên và sau đó hãy chọn đồ nội thất trang trí phù hợp. Không nhất thiết màu sắc phải giống nhau đến hoàn hảo nhưng màu sắc phải tương thích. Đó sẽ khiến cho căn phòng của bạn trông đẹp mắt hơn rất nhiều. 2. Sử dụng những gam màu ấm trên tường Phòng ngủ hợp với những gam màu ấm áp Ngoài việc làm thế nào để chọn một chiếc giường thoải mái và dễ chịu khi ngủ thì điều không kém phần quan trọng là phòng ngủ ấm áp và ấm cúng. Bạn hãy dùng các gam màu ấm áp như màu cam hoặc đỏ đậm. Đặc biệt trong mùa đông, những màu sắc này sẽ cho bạn cảm giác căn phòng thật ấm áp. 1. Hãy bắt đầu từ chiếc giường ngủ Hãy khó tính khi chọn nơi ngả lưng cho chính bạn sau mỗi ngày làm việc căng thẳng Giường là phần trung tâm của phòng ngủ nên khi trang trí chúng ta nên chú trọng vào nó trước. Hãy dành chút thời gian tìm kiếm loại giường mà bạn thích Máy khuếch tán tinh dầu dùng cho khách sạn, cho dù đó là một chiếc giường đắt hay rẻ, hiện đại hay giường cổ… Riêng với chiếc giường thì bạn đừng mất nhiều thì giờ cân đối hầu bao, bởi một chiếc giường vừa ý sẽ khiến bạn thật sự thoải mái.


----------

